# Chromebook



## merlin (Apr 14, 2015)

After a year or so of seeing no point in them, I finally bought a Chromebook a few months ago, and must say I have fallen in love with it. It does 99% of what I need in a computer, browsing the web, emails, reading and writing Word and PDF documents, watching videos on Netflix, Amazon etc. The only tasks it doesn't do are video and music editing and dvd/cd ripping and burning. I can do this on a Windows 7 computer I have.

I love its speed, it starts in under 10 seconds and closes down in less than 2, all this without an operating system or hard drive, so no virus or malware to worry about and no updates.
I find the browsing speed amazingly fast and the streaming of HD videos excellent. Its light to carry around, and connects rapidly to the ever increasing number of WiFi hotspots, The battery life of 9 hours is also very useful, no need to carry a charger around.

It supports external drives and reads camera cards so you can upload to internal storage or direct to the cloud. I have received a free 1tB of cloud space and have so far uploaded my photo collection of 250gb and 60gb of music. 
All this for less than $200 (£140), it has prompted Microsoft to plan the release of a windows 10 laptop for $149 http://is.gd/J8weZN 

Does anyone have a Chromebook, what do you think of them?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2019)

Reviving this old thread.

I just received this new chromebook and am feeling my way through this operating system..*Anyone have any tips??*

So far I have found that it is best working with a wireless mouse..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2019)

Image test..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2019)

Helpful Youtube Videos (thank you HazyDavey)
.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=google+basics+part+1


----------



## twinkles (Jan 6, 2019)

i have a samsung chrome book--i never use my computer any more--the chrome book does everything i want it to do---i have a wireless printer so no need to turn on the computer


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2019)

Testing posting a Youtube  Video to SF..
.


----------

